

Foolproof: A Sampling of Mathematical Folk Humor (2005) [pdf] - johncoogan
http://www.ams.org/notices/200501/fea-dundes.pdf

======
nmc
Three other common jokes contrasting mathematicians with other people:

A mathematician meets one of his colleagues riding a superb bike. _" Where did
you get that?"_, he asks. The other explains: _" Well, there was this
beautiful girl riding the bike. When she saw me, she put the bike down, she
got naked, and told me to take whatever I wanted."_ The first one thinks, and
says: _" You chose wisely: her clothes would probably not have fitted you."_

A mathematician attends a conference about string theory, and seems to be
enjoying a demonstration involving thirteen dimensions. The physicist sitting
next to him asks: _" How do you manage to follow all that?"_, and the
mathematician retorts: _" I can easily visualize it in my head."_ Impressed,
the physicist says: _" Wow, you can really visualize it in thirteen
dimensions?"_, but the mathematician replies: _" Of course not, but I just
visualize in N dimensions, and then take N=13."_

A physicist comes up with a new equation that seems to fit his theory, and
asks his mathematician friend to check it. A while later, the mathematician
answers that the equation is false. In the meantime, the physicist used the
equation to predict the outcome of a new experiment, and the results were
excellent, so he tells his friend to check again. Moments later, the
mathematician admits that the equation can be true, but _" only in the trivial
case of positive real numbers."_

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Real jokes! All of the jokes in the OP were puns or worse: plays on words. The
lowest form of humor, and the easiest.

------
tomp
As a mathematician, I find many of these jokes very funny.

------
czr80
An engineer, a physicist and a mathematician are riding the train in Scotland.
The engineer looks out the window and spots a black sheep.

"Look", he says, "Scottish sheep are black".

"No, no", says the physicist, " _Some_ Scottish are black."

"No", says the mathematician, "in Scotland there exists at least one sheep,
one side of which is black.

------
dodders
A mathematician sees a frog by the side of the road. He stops and the frog
says, "Kiss me and i will turn into a beautiful princess and fall in love with
you." The mathematician puts the frog in his pocket. The frog asks "Why don't
you kiss me?" Replies the mathematician, "I don't have any use for a princess.
But a talking frog, that's cool..."

------
kazagistar
I tend to prefer the dirty math jokes.

[NSFW?] The length of my "member" in inches is countably infinite. Just when
you think you are all out of inches, you can always find more by inspection.

